# ML 11/11/07



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My dad has been MIA since retiring two years ago so i was shocked to learn he was going to stay long enough to go fishing with me on Sunday. We hit the water around 8:30 AM and hit two different spots before heading to JBs. The fish were out there but we only managed to get a couple. It was interesting to see my dad trying to get the feel for flats fishing. By the time we left he had seen enough reds to be excited and want to come back.




















Followed Tanner back to River Breeze and we goofed off a little. BTW, here is the proof my boat spins like a top when the motor is jacked up. ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice trip [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

First pic says it all  Looks like a nice day.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> First pic says it all  Looks like a nice day.


Thanks, spent a lot of today thinking about you and being grateful for the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

> > First pic says it all  Looks like a nice day.
> 
> 
> ...... and being grateful for the moment.


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Fantastic


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job....Makes you wonder...do you think our kids will ever take us fishin???


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats why I take Tanner fishing. He's my insurance plan ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Tom. I'm still working on getting my Dad a redfish. Nice spin move too.



> do you think our kids will ever take us fishin???


Is that on XBOX or the internet?? I might be out of luck.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> do you think our kids will ever take us fishin???



By the time you reach 80 years old, you just might come full circle and again be entertained by fishing for sailor's choice off JBs dock with some dead shrimp. ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

> > do you think our kids will ever take us fishin???
> 
> 
> 
> By the time you reach 80 years old, you just might come full circle and again be entertained by fishing for sailor's choice off JBs dock with some dead shrimp. ;D



If I have time left from hiding my own Easter eggs. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy cow.. that's one decked out gheenoe! AC needs to come back and top that. ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

tom it was good seeing you and meeting your dad. the turd burgler boat you drive is....uhhhh nice i guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

> ... turd burgler ....


Tom,

Here is the name for your boat. ;D ;D ;D

Turd Burglar


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I hate you both [smiley=boohoo.gif] Revenge will be mine [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

turd burgler


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You can go fish with Curtis from now on. [smiley=cussing.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

By the time I'm old enough for my daughter to take me fishin the 'Goon will be shut down. Or at least Poll/Troll only................EVERYWHERE!!!!!


----------

